# Folders and Logos



## thenightfly42 (Mar 5, 2002)

If all of the programs within a folder are recorded from the same network channel, it would be nice if that logo was displayed next to the folder in the main Now Playing screen. This is especially noticeable now that all of the channels have logos.


----------

